# Mon écran me donne des brûlures au visage



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un problème bizarre avec mon Imac G5 de 2006 et je viens ici surtout pour voir qui a déjà eu ce souci.

Je m'explique : *depuis 1 an environ dès que je suis devant mon écran, j'attrape de violentes rougeurs et des gonflements autour des yeux. Comme un coup de soleil*
Au début, j'ai pensé à une allergie à autre chose, j'ai vu un allergo, j'ai fait des milliards de tests, j'ai vu plein de médecins, des dermatos. RIEN 

J'ai dû me rendre à l'évidence, ces rougeurs arrivent uniquement devant le mac. Quand je pars quelques jours en vacances, plus rien. Quand je suis devant le PC de mon homme, plus rien...
Ca me desespère mais c'est de pire en pire. Au bout de 20 minutes devant mon écran, c'est parti et ça met 48 h à disparaitre, à condition d'éviter totalement l'écran.

J'ai téléphoné hier à Apple care, silence gêné de la fille au téléphone. Visiblement, elle a déjà entendu parler de ça mais n'a pas le droit de parler. Elle n'arrêtait pas de me mettre en attente pour parler à un supérieur et revenait très gênée... 
Elle m'a dit que je pouvais amener mon mac en réparation gratuitement. Mais pour réparer quoi  

Je suis mac depuis des siècles, j'avais jamais eu ça. Je bosse en PAO en plus. Donc forcément sur mac...
Mon seul espoir : racheter le nouveau Mac alu avec label vert sans plastique.

*Quelqu'un ici a-t-il connu ce problème ? *
Je sais que je ne suis pas la seule. J'ai trouvé quelques personnes sur le net avec ce problème. Mais pour le moment, je me sens très seule avec mon histoire, la plupart des gens me prennent pour une cinglée. Mais ma famille voit mon problème et le réel souci que ça me pose.

Merci pour tous vos témoignages si vous en avez


----------



## bambougroove (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné hier à Apple care, silence gêné de la fille au téléphone. Visiblement, elle a déjà entendu parler de ça mais n'a pas le droit de parler. Elle n'arrêtait pas de me mettre en attente pour parler à un supérieur et revenait très gênée...
> Elle m'a dit que je pouvais amener mon mac en réparation gratuitement. Mais pour réparer quoi


Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne pas accepter la réparation ? Tu verras bien ensuite si ça continue ou pas.

Tu dis que tu as trouvé quelques personnes dans ce cas, qu'ont-elles fait pour régler ce problème ?

Bon courage


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais il n'y a rien à réparer, il marche parfaitement...
C'est moi qui suis à réparer 

Les gens qui avaient ce problème n'avaient pas de solutions, justement c'est là ce qui coince. Ils faisaient comme moi...

Voilà un lien qui en dit plus.
http://www.clubic.com/forum/os-alte...acbook-cause-des-brulures-id488466-page1.html


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 a dit:


> Mais il n'y a rien à réparer, il marche parfaitement...



ben "visiblement" non ! 

tu sous entends que la cocotte de chez apple "est au courant"mais "n'ose pas en parler"

C'est donc qu'il y a bien un défaut

Donc, une bonne raison de le faire réparer

Emanations "toxiques", défaut de l'écran

que sais-je encore...

Tu es stressée ? tu a des tics qui font que tu passes ton temps à te toucher le visage lorsque tu es sur ordi  ? tu es peut être allergique à un composant du mac/de son clavier/de sa souris


----------



## fabphoto (18 Mars 2010)

Il semble sans doute que ce soit une allergie à un rayonnement de l'écran, dans ce cas effectivement il n'y a rien à réparer. Mais il se peut que la chose mystère nocive provienne d'un composant de l'ordinateur. Sans doute pour ca qu'Apple reste muette face à un phénomène courant. sans doute peuvent il te payer un nouveau mac tout beau tout 9 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

fabphoto a dit:


> Il semble sans doute que ce soit une allergie à un rayonnement de l'écran


Mwouahahahahahahah


----------



## boddy (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 arrête de poster sur tous les forums : je commence à avoir les joues qui grattent moi


----------



## Anderssonpaul (18 Mars 2010)

J'ai récupéré un Imac g5 et c'est vrai qu'il y a une chaleur dégagé par l'écran .
Renvoie le en réparation si il est en garantie !!! (sinon ça va peut couter 950 euros)


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Sorry 

me payer un nouveau Mac... Je crois pas au Père Noël. Je vais en racheter un avec le label vert, ça c'est sûr mais je voudrais être certaine que ça ne va pas recommencer. 
Je voulais juste qu'ils me répondent à ça...
Il y a des émanations toxiques dues au plastique, j'en suis certaine. Ils étaient fabriqués en Chine je pense 

Non il n'est plus garanti. Et je préfère un neuf sans plastique. Je me méfie.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> J'ai récupéré un Imac g5 et c'est vrai qu'il y a une chaleur dégagé par l'écran .
> Renvoie le en réparation si il est en garantie !!! (sinon ça va peut couter 950 euros)


Ou vend le comme lampe à bronzer


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

cool ! Je vais le mettre sur Ebay. Justement je ne savais pas quoi en faire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

Tiens j'ai trouvé un autre grand brûlé sur mac gé

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/lecran-de-mon-macbook-me-brule-la-peau-du-visage-215009.html

mais il a été découragé par les moqueries


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

Ca me rappelle un post pas si ancien, ou une amusante nioube était persuadée que son macbook BLANC lui laissait des traces ROUGES sur la paume des mains et sur les doigts 

en cause > sa housse de couette ROUGE avait déteint 

tout ça pour dire: pense à vérifier ton environnement de travail !


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Ca fait un an. J'ai tout essayé, j'ai déménagé le mac dans une autre pièce, on a changé le sol du bureau. J'ai enlevé toutes les plantes vertes. J'ai ouvert les fenêtres. Que sais-je... On a TOUT essayé.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 a dit:


> Ca fait un an. J'ai tout essayé, j'ai déménagé le mac dans une autre pièce, on a changé le sol du bureau. J'ai enlevé toutes les plantes vertes. J'ai ouvert les fenêtres. Que sais-je... On a TOUT essayé.



t'as changé de mec aussi 

accepte la "réparation", puisqu'elle t'est proposée gratuitement ... qu'as tu à perdre ?

fabriqué en chine > vois pas le rapport. La plupart des mac le sont me semble t il
sans plastique > tu rêves


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Bigre, le pb semble être international et ne date pas d'hier!  

Apple est au courant mais refuse de communiquer sur le sujet! Surement une expérience secrète de la CIA pour que les geeks aient moins une tronche de chiottes entartrés!


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ce lien Jpmiss.
Je suis comme les gars des USA _my face gets super red after being in front of my screen for a longer period of time (1-2hours)_

Je précise que j'ai travaillé énormément sur mon mac tout l'hiver, jusqu'à 12 h/jour pour un boulot à livrer début février mais à présent, je suis quasi en vacances. Mais dès que j'approche 20 minutes de ce satané écran, j'ai les yeux tout rouges. Mon mec m'a interdit de me mettre devant et m'a dit d'utiliser son PC.
mais, comment dire, le PC j'aime pas 

Alors forcément, je reviens devant mon mac


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Essaye ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2010)

Je suppose que lui n'a rien s'il travaille dessus.


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Le screen protector, j'y avais pensé mais il parait que c'est bidon...
Je sais pas quoi penser...
C'est sympa en tout cas pour les liens.

De toute façon, samedi, on va aller voir pour acheter un nouveau mac. C'est mon outil de travail.
Je vais dire au vendeur, je reste 20 minute devant l'écran pour voir si je crame


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2010)

Je vois quelques explications plausibles mais ce ne sont bien sûr que des hypothèses pour un travail scientifique à approfondire :

1) tu es amoureuse de ton mac et forcément, quand tu t'en approches, ça laisse des traces.
Solution : je ne vois pas et puis dans ce cas, ça n'a rien de grave au contraire, c'est beau l'amour !

2) (mais là je fais référence à ton premier post "rougeur autour des yeux", si comme tu dis dans le dernier, ce sont les yeux qui sont rouges, cette hypothèse me semble à exclure)
Tu as fait devant ton mac des choses que tu n'aurais pas du faire et du coup, la honte se manifeste quand tu restes devant.
Solution : arrête de culpabiliser, un mac (enfin ceux de chez apple) c'est gentil et beaucoup moins moralisateur que ce qu'essaye de faire croire Steve Jobs en virant, parait-il, tout ce qui est un rien douteux de l'appstore

3) Sur ton mac tu regardes des trucs qui te mettent en émoi, un peu trop.
Solution : intéresse-toi aux outils développeur. Avec XCode, ça calme !

Question subsidiaire : je suppose que tu as un écran brillant puisque tu sais que tu as des rougeurs quand tu est devant le mac. Essaye de trouver un vieux mac avec un écran mat : tu ne seras pas moins rouge mais tu ne t'en rendras plus compte. Moi, ça fait longtemps que je ne me regarde pas trop dans la glace, ça évite bien des problèmes introspectifs (par contre, ça n'évite pas d'avoir du dentifrice qui reste sur la joue quand on part au boulot )


----------



## bambougroove (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné hier à Apple care, silence gêné de la fille au téléphone. Visiblement, elle a déjà entendu parler de ça mais n'a pas le droit de parler. Elle n'arrêtait pas de me mettre en attente pour parler à un supérieur et revenait très gênée...
> *Elle m'a dit que je pouvais amener mon mac en réparation gratuitement.*


Je désapprouve certains messages en effet moqueurs, et encore certains ont été modérés ... je n'ai pu en prendre connaissance 

Apple te propose une réparation gratuite, alors soit tu l'acceptes et tu verras vraiment ce que ça donne, soit tu arrêtes de poster à ce sujet parce que franchement ton attitude n'est pas "saine" !!


----------



## dalva24 (18 Mars 2010)

Mon attitude n'est pas saine 

Je ne comprends pas bien. Ca me fait juste de la peine. J'ai un problème réel qui vous fait bien rire. 
Je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple va réparer sur un ordi qui marche parfaitement bien.
J'arrête en effet de poster ici. Merci pour l'accueil.
Je ne vous souhaite pas d'avoir ce genre de problèmes un jour.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je désapprouve certains messages en effet moqueurs, et encore certains ont été modérés ... je n'ai pu en prendre connaissance


Fayot, flagorneur ! 



bambougroove a dit:


> Apple te propose une réparation gratuite, alors soit tu l'acceptes et tu verras vraiment ce que ça donne, soit tu arrêtes de poster à ce sujet parce que franchement ton attitude n'est pas "saine" !!


Saine ?!...
Gné ?!...



dalva24 a dit:


> Mon attitude n'est pas saine
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien. Ca me fait juste de la peine. J'ai un problème réel qui vous fait bien rire.
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple va réparer sur un ordi qui marche parfaitement bien.
> ...


Relax... 
Fait la réparation, tu verras après...
Et essaie d'autres ordis entre-temps pour voir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2010)

dalva24 a dit:


> Mon attitude n'est pas saine
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien. Ca me fait juste de la peine. J'ai un problème réel qui vous fait bien rire.
> Je ne vois pas ce qu'Apple va réparer sur un ordi qui marche parfaitement bien.
> ...



Tu as un problème auquel Apple te propose de trouver une solution et tu la refuses préférant continuer à te plaindre...


----------



## bambougroove (18 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as un problème auquel Apple te propose de trouver une solution et tu la refuses préférant continuer à te plaindre...


Merci TibomonG4 d'avoir "clarifié" ma pensée 

C'est en effet ce que je voulais dire par une attitude pas "saine"


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> attitude pas "saine"



et un derme facial non plus visiblement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h38 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as un problème auquel Apple te propose de trouver une solution et tu la refuses préférant continuer à te plaindre...



voilà, moi je m'arrête là, je pense qu'on le lui a suffisamment répété

c'est limite trollesque


----------



## Anderssonpaul (19 Mars 2010)

Bon ben un petit tour au médecin légiste.
Et tu envoy ça chez Apple .


----------



## Philippe007 (20 Mars 2010)

bonjour,
une piste peut-être :  http://www.emf-bioshield.com/index.html.
je n'ai rien à voir avec cette société. 
Si Apple propose une réparation c'est sans doute qu'ils sont au courant d'un problème.
Courage, je ne trouve pas ta situation agréable.
philippe


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2010)

Philippe007 a dit:


> bonjour,
> une piste peut-être :  http://www.emf-bioshield.com/index.html.


C'est quoi ce site tout pourri?



Philippe007 a dit:


> je n'ai rien à voir avec cette société.


Meuh oui, meuh oui...


----------

